# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη στην Ρόδο του Ιεράπετρα Λ

## Maroulis Nikos

Προσάραξε το πρωί από άγνωστη αιτία 400 μέτρα έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο "Ιεράπετρα" με 170 επιβάτες και 62 άτομα πλήρωμα, κατά την έξοδό του από το λιμάνι. Όλοι είναι καλά στην υγεία τους, ενώ δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί ούτε κλίση του σκάφους ούτε εισροή υδάτων. Γίνονται προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης με ίδια μέσα.

----------


## Morgan

το ειδα στην ΤΙΒΙ ...ταλαιπωρια παλι....

τα φορτηγα να δυμε πως θα βγουνε αν δεν ξεκολλησει γρηγορα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> το ειδα στην ΤΙΒΙ ...ταλαιπωρια παλι....
> 
> τα φορτηγα να δυμε πως θα βγουνε αν δεν ξεκολλησει γρηγορα...


όντως ταλαιπωρία 5 ώρες σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες επιβατών ήταν μέσα στο πλοίο.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> το ειδα στην ΤΙΒΙ ...ταλαιπωρια παλι....
> 
> τα φορτηγα να δυμε πως θα βγουνε αν δεν ξεκολλησει γρηγορα...


όντως ταλαιπωρία 5 ώρες σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες επιβατών ήταν μέσα στο πλοίο.....

----------


## Morgan

ξεκολλησε?

----------


## andreas

Mέχρι χθες το βράδυ ήταν προσαραγμένο. Μάλλον οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης θα συνεχιστούν σήμερα. ¶κουσα ότι δεν έχει ρήγμα (ευτυχώς) άρα ήταν τυχερό που προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή γιατί αν υπήρχαν βράχια τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα. 
Αν το πλοίο δεν ξεκολλήσει σύντομα, λογικά θα γίνει μεταφόρτωση ΙΧ και φορτηγών σε άλλο πλοίο. 
Όσο για τους επιβάτες και τις 5 ώρες που περίμεναν, εντάξει... Σαφώς είναι ταλαιπωρία αλλά όταν γίνεται ένα τέτοιο ατύχημα δεν μπορείς να ρισκάρεις βιαστηκές κινήσεις όπως η άμεση αποβίβαση τους όταν δεν ξέρεις τι ζημιά υπάρχει, αν το πλοίο μπορεί να αποκολληθεί μόνο του και φυσικά από τη στιγμή που δεν κινδυνεύει η σωματικήτους ακεραιότητα.

----------


## Morgan

> Mέχρι χθες το βράδυ ήταν προσαραγμένο. Μάλλον οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης θα συνεχιστούν σήμερα. ¶κουσα ότι δεν έχει ρήγμα (ευτυχώς) άρα ήταν τυχερό που προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή γιατί αν υπήρχαν βράχια τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα. 
> Αν το πλοίο δεν ξεκολλήσει σύντομα, λογικά θα γίνει μεταφόρτωση ΙΧ και φορτηγών σε άλλο πλοίο. 
> Όσο για τους επιβάτες και τις 5 ώρες που περίμεναν, εντάξει... Σαφώς είναι ταλαιπωρία αλλά όταν γίνεται ένα τέτοιο ατύχημα δεν μπορείς να ρισκάρεις βιαστηκές κινήσεις όπως η άμεση αποβίβαση τους όταν δεν ξέρεις τι ζημιά υπάρχει, αν το πλοίο μπορεί να αποκολληθεί μόνο του και φυσικά από τη στιγμή που δεν κινδυνεύει η σωματικήτους ακεραιότητα.


Για μενα οι 5 ωρες,, και λιγες ειναι.
η ταλαιπωρια εχει να κανει με τα φορτηγα και τα ιχ , πως αυτα θα βγουν, τι θα ζητησουν (παλι) οι  διασωστες τους,ποσα τροφιμα θα χαλασουν...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η αποκόλληση έγινε με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκού που ήρθε από τον Πειραιά και ρυμουλκών από την Ρόδο. 

Για την αποκόλληση του οχηματαγωγού χρειάστηκε χθες να μεταφορτωθούν στο πλοίο «Βιντσετζος Κορνάρος» 27 φορτηγά και τα υπόλοιπα οχήματα που μετέφερε το «Ιεράπετρα». 

Πηγή Ναυτεμπορική
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...12/1106953.htm

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ‘’ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.’’ Ν.ΑΓ.ΝΙΚ 07, που είχε προσαράξει σε αβαθή στις 09/10/2005 έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, με 170 επιβάτες και 62 άτομα πλήρωμα, τα οποία αποβιβάστηκαν και μεταφέρθηκαν με Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ σκάφη στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.

Από την πρώτη στιγμή του συμβάντος το προσωπικό της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ρόδου κινητοποιήθηκε άμεσα επιτηρώντας την περιοχή για παροχή συνδρομής - βοηθείας με περιπολικά σκάφη του Λιμενικού Σώματος, ενώ με μέριμνα ιδιωτικής εταιρίας τοποθετήθηκαν περιμετρικά πλωτά φράγματα προς αποφυγή επέκτασης τυχόν ρύπανσης που θα προκαλούνταν.

Χθες το μεσημέρι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ‘’ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ’’ Ν. ΑΓ.ΝΙΚ 05 προσέγγισε και πρυμνοδέτησε στον καταπέλτη του το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ‘’ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.’’ και πραγματοποίησε με ασφάλεια μεταφόρτωση Φ/Γ και Ι.Χ.Ε. οχημάτων. Ακολούθησε μετάγγιση των καυσίμων και λιπαντικών από το προσαραγμένο πλοίο στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ‘’ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ’’, η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα.

Στη συνέχεια ξεκίνησαν προσπάθειες αποκόλλησης του εν λόγω πλοίου με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών , οι οποίες περατώθηκαν σήμερα το απόγευμα. Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα και πρυμνοδέτησε με ασφάλεια σε προβλήτα του λιμένα ΑΚΑΝΤΙΑΣ Ρόδου.

Από την Λιμενική Αρχή Ρόδου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου μέχρι την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.

Πηγή ΥΕΝ

----------


## xara

Αυτές τις μέρες, βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος, οπου δεξαμενίζεται.

----------


## George

Το είδα κι εγώ χθες το πλοίο. Είναι στη Νο 2 δεξαμενή των ναυπηγείων. Έφτασε αρχές τις προηγούμενης εβδομάδας και μάλλον έχει λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμα.

----------


## pariklaki

Καλησπέρα, επειδή δεν βλέπω καμιά φωτό από την προσάραξη , αν και αργά σας παραθέτω κάποιες, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να μπουν εδώ...

pictures 2 090.jpg

pictures 2 087.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!!!!
Εύγε για τις φώτο!

----------


## pariklaki

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Απόστολε...σας στέλνω και άλλες που βρήκα ξεσκονίζοντας το αρχείο μου.

pictures 2 081.jpg

pictures 2 088.jpg

pictures 2 085.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίθανες φωτογραφίες. Ειδικά η δεύτερη, με τους αμέριμνους ...λουόμενους, και την επιχείρηση σε πλήρη εξέλιξη !!!

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## scoufgian

καλα στη δευτερη φωτο ,θα χα παρει οικογενεια,φαγητο απο το σπιτι ,την ομπρελα μου και θα την αραζα οπως το ζευγαρι.τετοιο γεγονος δεν χανεται........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...θα χα παρει οικογενεια,φαγητο απο το σπιτι ,την ομπρελα μου και θα την αραζα...


Συμφωνώ. Μόνο που εγώ αντί της οικογένειας θα έπαιρνα μαζί φωτογραφική και βιντεοκάμερα.

Άντε τώρα να έχεις μαζί την .....γυναίκα σου !!!  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στον φίλο pariklaki και ευχαριστούμε που μας έδωσε την ευκαιρία να δούμε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες.

Όσο για τα σχόλια του Espresso Venezia, εγώ θα της πρότεινα μια ημερήσια στην Σύμη ή στην Μαραμρίδα  :Very Happy: .... και θα απολάμβανα χωρίς μουρμούρα τα γεγονότα τη σκιά της ομπρέλλας  :Wink:

----------


## pariklaki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια, είναι φοβερή η παρέα σας, αν και σας βρήκα αργά,αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά...Οσο για το γεγονός, αν κατάφερνα να ανεβάσω και τους διαλόγους που ακούστηκαν εκείνο το βράδυ στο κανάλι 12, θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον...αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι του παρόντος..όσο για την μεταφορά των φορτηγών είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον και παρά πολλοί περίεργοι και σχετικοί είχαν αράξει για 3 μέρες που διήρκεσε όλη η ιστορία στην παραλία, τα δύο μαγαζιά εκεί έκαναν χρυσές δουλειές και οι ιδιοκτήτες παρακαλούσαν να μείνει εκεί και άλλο το πλοίο...Οσο για τα αίτια πολλά ακόυστηκαν στο νησί, αλλά είναι καλύτερα να μην δημοσιεύουμε φήμες αν δεν έχουμε αποδείξεις..

----------

